# Random mice photos, rex, satin (for Liz), 'fake-sables'



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some random mouse updates :>

Here is some rex progress. I think they're morphing into texels. :lol: 








Definitely keeping the boy in the middle. Not sure which of the two girls I'll keep on board.

Here are my 'fake-sables'. They're actually tan brindles.  
They have virtually no red pigment, though. . . I'm hoping to breed some into there, and maybe get some real sables one day. 









Aaaand finally some satins for Liz. A boy and a girl. Don't they look like cute little koi fish?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Gosh, they really are like wooly Sheepskin mice aren't they? (sorry, can't help but imagine teeny, tiny little rugs :lol:  ) They're fab!

The little satins in the last pic are very pretty too, very delicate  
x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, like some kind of sponge for washing yourself with. :lol: 
I'm naming the boy "Martin Loofa King" :lol: :lol: :lol:

The satins are still a bit young. They should plump up in the next week or so and be ready for their new home!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the satins


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww baby waby kins!!
I want those rexes!!
If you don't mind me asking; Do rexes drop their curls as they become adults? What's the difference between Texel and Rex?? Can you sneek some into the UK for me?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The last litter turned out mostly like this as adults 









The babies in the pictures are from parents who are directly related to the one in the pic above, but were a bit more poofy, and a bit curlier as adults.

This new litter, however, is MUCH curlier as babies, even more so than their parents, so I'm hoping they will remain even more curly as adults. 

Texel, is long haired rex! I think some long haired genes snuck into my rexes here.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look ready for shearing; sweater material or sure! I love the satin marked brindles.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah cool thank you  Is Rex a dominant or recessive gene??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Both! The one I have in this line, is dominant.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
I would be jumping up and down right now for real if I didn't have dysmenorrhea. LOL!
Hell, I'd be doing flips in the air!!

Also, Rhas, your 'rexels' are lovely!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Both! The one I have in this line, is dominant.


Rex is Re/*, dominant. Fuzzy is fz/fz and is recessive. There are half a dozen genes which can cause coat to curl, but those are the most common two.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep yep yep.

I do have a buck with a strange semi-dominant rex gene. He's had litters that are all rex, litters with no rex, and litters that are both! (when mixed with a standard doe)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Yep yep yep.
> 
> I do have a buck with a strange semi-dominant rex gene. He's had litters that are all rex, litters with no rex, and litters that are both! (when mixed with a standard doe)


That doesn't describe semi-dominance as much as it describes poor rex. Rexes are good for (well, "bad for") that!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't know that rex worked that way? o:

If the rex is 'poor' does that mean that the genes are not strong? I mean, how poor does a rex have to be that it can breed and make standard mice? I wouldn't think that's possible.

Educate me woman! :lol:


----------

